# Social security Gran Canaria



## flem11 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi does anyone know how to get in contact with the socilal security office in Maspalomas Gran canaria ???????????


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried the INSS web site?

Seguridad Socialirecciones y teléfonos


----------

